# Deactivation



## Geoffrey0256 (Oct 11, 2021)

I have been driving for lyft in the northern suburbs of Philadelphia now for 3 9 years over 12 8k rides 5.0 rating started doing lyft when I retired from my full time job so I didnt go stir crazy.

Since the pandemic I have been spat in the face twice had maze sprayed in my face go to court next week as a witness the woman whom sprayed me up on four assault charges 

As of two days ago my account was deactivated as a ride I showed up for a couple the man was not wearing a mask told him had to put one on called me a f ****** I canceled the ride 1 hour later I am deactivated, email sent from Rafael either Phillipines or Guatemala that I had made racial comments at the couple , I sent back an email with an attachment of rhe video from my dashcam to prove I never said anything expect I was canceling the ride, that was 48 hours ago nothing back from lyft yet I am still deactivated can't drive 
It really is getting worse to drive for this company, being g spat on, assaulted with mace lyft has done nothing to support me, I had to take two off after being sprayed with mace not even am email to see if I was ok, 

I am about done with this company with the price of gas and lyft not even increasing the bade rate you can see why so many drivers have had enough.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Sorry about that.
All drivers must know that rides hare is not a safe job anymore.
It’s not worth driving anymore.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Geoffrey0256 said:


> email sent from Rafael either Phillipines or Guatemala that I had made racial comments at the couple


That’s the risk you take when you do ghettos. 
Don’t do ghettos.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I agree with Mr. Uber’s Guber


----------



## Geoffrey0256 (Oct 11, 2021)

Uber's Guber said:


> That’s the risk you take when you do ghettos.
> Don’t do ghettos.
> View attachment 623185


It was not a ghetto lower bucks County Pennsylvania, Philadelphia is 26 miles south, I refuse to drive into Philadelphia now too many shootings, and car jacking of lyft and Uber drivers


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Most bow to pressure of others. 

They mask up.

A few I let sit up front with big groups.

Had my first go without a mask last night.

Like whatever...


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Geoffrey0256 said:


> I am *about* done with this company with the price of gas and lyft not even increasing the bade rate you can see why so many drivers have had enough.


FIFY


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

When you share your ride, you may be sharing with psychopaths.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Why not work for panera bread ? My wife makes 900 weekly take home delivering catering orders ,
I cant guarantee you will earn that much .She has been working for them for 15 years . I will give you her name as a reference pm me .


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> When you share your ride, you may be sharing with psychopaths.


What are the odds that there would be two psychopaths in the same car?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

SpinalCabbage said:


> What are the odds that there would be two psychopaths in the same car?


I'm my area? The odds are great.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> View attachment 623213


----------



## dapperstache (Apr 18, 2021)

Geoffrey0256 said:


> I have been driving for lyft in the northern suburbs of Philadelphia now for 3 9 years over 12 8k rides 5.0 rating started doing lyft when I retired from my full time job so I didnt go stir crazy.
> 
> Since the pandemic I have been spat in the face twice had maze sprayed in my face go to court next week as a witness the woman whom sprayed me up on four assault charges
> 
> ...


I've been deactivated by Lyft. Unless you come out and say you did everything as charged, they will reinstate you provided you haven't had multiple similar complaints.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

kingcorey321 said:


> Why not work for panera bread ? My wife makes 900 weekly take home delivering catering orders ,
> I cant guarantee you will earn that much .She has been working for them for 15 years . I will give you her name as a reference pm me .


Pics of wife or it didn't happen


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

dapperstache said:


> I've been deactivated by Lyft. Unless you come out and say you did everything as charged, they will reinstate you provided you haven't had multiple similar complaints.


Good to hear. I've been getting deactivation warnings here and there lately from them for cancelling too much. It would certainly be inconvenient since I've been locked out of Uber 2 months and counting for BG check. But the way lyft does business it wouldn't be the end of the world, might force me off my lazy ass and do alternatives which honestly might be better, and I never felt like I would be at a big loss if they did deactivate me. Only a temporary inconvenience to being comfortably lazy


----------



## dapperstache (Apr 18, 2021)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Good to hear. I've been getting deactivation warnings here and there lately from them for cancelling too much. It would certainly be inconvenient since I've been locked out of Uber 2 months and counting for BG check. But the way lyft does business it wouldn't be the end of the world, might force me off my lazy ass and do alternatives which honestly might be better, and I never felt like I would be at a big loss if they did deactivate me. Only a temporary inconvenience to being comfortably lazy


Cancelling will get you deactivated. I got reported for driving away "because of race or disability". I told them the only discrimination going on was me deciding that Uber's $20 surge that popped up as some idiot was yanking on my locked door handle was worth more than their garbage base rate trip.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Like I said I wouldn't lose sleep over getting deactivated from lyft


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

Some times it takes a while to figure it out but once you do. Big tech is not your friend. You are their slave until they replace you for higher earnings.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

It's cute how your KKK members didn't want to knowledge that he wasn't in the ghetto.. its a strong chance who he's talking about is not black


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Ummm5487 said:


> It's cute how your KKK members didn't want to knowledge that he wasn't in the ghetto as a strong chance who he's talking about is not black


English please


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> It's cute how your KKK members didn't want to knowledge that he wasn't in the ghetto.. its a strong chance who he's talking about is not black


Blacks are the only people who play the race card. Mexicans and Asians don’t want any sympathy.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Blacks are the only people who play the race card. Mexicans and Asians don’t want any sympathy.


Bluh bluh bluh...no one ever done bad things to blacks bluh bluh bluh.... White people are about far biggest complainers on the planet that's where the whole Karen thing comes from white people complaining and then throwing childish history... But it's real good that you expose your soul and are so vocal about your hatred of black people and God will give you exactly what you deserve..


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Heysoos will send all you wacis people to hell!!


----------



## Uberedout (Jan 1, 2020)

Ummm5487 said:


> Bluh bluh bluh...no one ever done bad things to blacks bluh bluh bluh.... White people are about far biggest complainers on the planet that's where the whole Karen thing comes from white people complaining and then throwing childish history... But it's real good that you expose your soul and are so vocal about your hatred of black people and God will give you exactly what you deserve..


I’ve had trouble with passengers across the whole spectrum of races, white complainers, black dive through the drive thru, take me to the store and wait for me 10-15 minutes, smug commenting arrogant smelly Indians. Had bad Hispanic pax as well. Asians are the least common offenders a few a-holes in their discreet asian sort of way. Iranians kind of like Indians, just arrogant and side-eyeing aholes. And all the races have nice decent people as well. Then the ages-the young and dumb want to get 8 people in a a Honda Fit, naggy or ask too many questions old people, middle aged menopausing logic starting to fail women, and nice people of all ages. Bad customers in ghettoes and exclusive upscale neighborhoods, for the upscale ones its usually a shut up and drive you lowly being I wont look at you or or say hello or goodbye or thank you dont take that route, whats the eta, awkward vibe in the car the whole ride, and the ghettoes i cant remember but its the usual show up late, im gonna pick something up, drive me to da store and wait, do what I say or I might get belligerent types that are bad. But bad neighborhoods have just as many decent people that give no problems people a lot of them black-as good neighborhoods. Latins in bad hoods less problematic than blacks usually.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

This is for EVERYBODY to hear.
When you get into a situation like this, the FIRST thing you do is find a safe place to park. 
Turn off your ap to new rides.
Send a text to support saying: "Do not match me to this rider again. I was threatened with violence. I was called 'the N word'. He slammed my door so hard it knocked my phone off the dashboard."
Embellish and lie your ass off. YOU have to be the first with the most. Do it. And do NOT delay. Do it RFN.

If you think you gonna get a 1 star, or a complaint ... if you even SUSPECT you're gonna .. do this.
This guy told you what he was gonna do. You didn't listen.

.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Blacks are the only people who play the race card. Mexicans and Asians don’t want any sympathy.


You are an ignoramus!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Contact "Gig Rocket" 🚀 
They will put you back in


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Ms.Doe said:


> You are an ignoramus!


Actually, a genius.


----------



## Uberedout (Jan 1, 2020)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Blacks are the only people who play the race card. Mexicans and Asians don’t want any sympathy.





Ms.Doe said:


> You are an ignoramus!





nosurgenodrive said:


> Actually, a genius.


Not all black people do this. Unfortunately, anti-black racism is prominent in the US still though. True, its not as bad as those who you say are “pulling the race card”, so to speak, think it is- when the racism perceived is just a reaction to their bad behavior.
There are other times when there is racism and the victim gets accused of pulling the race card. So it goes both ways.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

After 53 years of life, I can honestly say I've seen bad attitudes and/or behavior from every possible race, gender, color, and religion. 

The fact is, PEOPLE are PEOPLE and we are all PEOPLE.

Issue with ghetto is not skin color, it's socioeconomic. Poor people (as a group) have more issues with behavior, debt, attitude, crime, etc. In general. 

I.E. some people are poor because of the choices they make and poor people as a whole mostly make bad choices.

Nothing you can do about it. The rich have their own issues too... mostly entitlement.

I guess if you only pick up people with median incomes you might not see as many outliers...


----------

